# Over twenty waiting



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

We have recieved over twenty requests in one week. Please, if you know anyone that is breed experienced, and living in the Oregon / SW Washington area that would be willing to foster we need help. Three have already ended up at Shelters.

We do require that the dogs be housed inside, and be created when gone. No outdoor unsupervised.
We will supply the create, leash, collar, whatever it takes.
Please PM or email if you know of anyone.

Thanks.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Over twenty waiting-Oregon / SW Washington*

HELP!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Over twenty waiting-Oregon / SW Washington*

Wish I was closer









Anyone?????


----------

